# نبذة عن جهاز التفس الصناعى(Ventilator)باللغة العربية



## maarekmaarek (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]جهاز التفس الصناعى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](Ventilator[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] 








[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنفس الصناعى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] mechanical ventilation[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو طريق للتنفس او المساعدة في[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التنفس باستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعى عندما يكون المريض غير قادر على التنفس بالقدر الكافي لعملية تبادل الغازات الكافية لاحتياج الجسم والانسجة او عندما يكون المريض غير قادر تماما على اخذ النفس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحالات التى تحتاج الى التنفس الصناعى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أ- التنفس الصناعى العلاجى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (therapeutic ventilation)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1. في حالات فقد الوعى وانعاش القلب والصدر
2. في حالات الصدمات لتوقف التنفس والقلب
3. في حالات امراض الجهاز العضلي العصبي مثل حالات الوهن العضلى
4. فى حالة حدوث خلل في الجهاز العصبي مثل اصابة المخ والحبل الشوكى وذلك تاثير مركز التنفس بالمخ
5. في حالات اصابة العمود الفقري
6. في حالات امراض الجهاز التنفسي التى تؤدى الى نقص الاكسجين مثل COBDو pulmonary edema و RDS 
7. فى حالات امراض القلب مثل CONGESTIVE HEART Failure و حالات الصدمة القلبية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ب- تنفس صناعى اجباري[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1. بعد العمليات الجراحية مثل عمليات القلب المفتوح والعمليات التى تحتاج الى تخدير طويل
2. في حالات اصبات الراس وذلك لتاثر مركز التنفس بالمخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطرق المختلفة لاستخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (modes of ventilation)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يختلف نمط عمل أجهزة التنفس الصناعي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بالإعتماد على حالة المريض السريرية من خلال وعيه و مستوى قدرته على أداء عملية التنفس والسيطرة عليها .... فهناك مريض غير قادر تمامًا على القيام بمراحل عملية التنفس بشكل ذاتي مما يستوجب ربطه لجهاز التنفس الصناعي لتعويض تنفسه حالاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
Controller Ventilators 
بينما هناك صنف أخر من المرضى يكونون قادرين على السيطرة على مراحل التنفس ولكن ليست لديهم القدرة على إستنشاق الكمية المطلوبة من الهواء مما يجعلهم بحاجة إلى جهز التنفس الصناعي ليساعدهم في تنفسهم 
Assistor Ventilator[/FONT][FONT=&quot]









[/FONT][FONT=&quot]توجد عدة طرق لاسخدام جهاز التنفس الصناعى ولكن يوجد ثلاث انواع هم الاكثر استخدام هما[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنفس الصناعى الاجبارى المستمر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] CMV[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهو يكون اختصارلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Controlled Mechanical Ventilation 
وعن طريقة يعطى الجهاز المريض عدد
مرات تنفس وحجم من الهواء محدد على الجهاز ويتم ضبطه بواسطة الطبيب وفي هذة الحالة لا ياخذ المريض اى
بنفس و لكن يعتمد اعتماد كلى على الجهاز فقط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]استخدام هذه الطريقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- تستخدم للمرضي المصابين باصابات الراس حيث توقف مركز التنفس وارتفاع الضغط داخل المخ
- اثناء العمليات الجراحية وذلك لاعطاء المريض لدوية مخدرة وادوية ترجى العضلات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنفس المتوافق بين الجهاز والمريض[/FONT][FONT=&quot]SIMV [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

وهو يكون اختصار لي 
Synchronous Intermittent Mandatory Ventilation 
وهى طريقة لامدادالمريض مرات من التنفس بحجم محدد من الهواء
علي الجهاز ولكن الجهاز يعطى فرصة للمريض لاخذ نفس بنفسة 
وتستخدم كطريقة لبدء فصل المريض من جهاز التنفس الصناعى حيث يجعل المريض يتنفس ثم الجهاز يكمل باقي التنفس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنفس عن طريق اعطاء هواء بضغط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] CPAP[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

وهى طريقة لامداد المريض بهواء تحت ضغط معين اثنا عملية التنفس – مع السماح ببعض الهواء داخل الحويصلات
الهوائية بالرئة مما يساعد على عملية تبادل الغازات وزيادة كفاءة الرئيتين وتستخدم عمد فصل المريض من جهاز 
التنفس الصناعى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتألف جهاز التنفس الصناعي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Artificial Ventilator من جزئين أساسيين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]-الأول ميكانيكي أو هوائي (Pneumatic ) 
ويكون مسؤولاً عن تزويد المريض بكمية الهواء المطلوبة ... بحيث يتألف من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1- مجموعة من الأنابيب الهوائية التي تسمح بدخول و خروج الهواء ، لتشكل ما يسمى بالدائرة التنفسية 
Respiratory Circuit
2- مجموعة من الصمامات Valves or Regulators 
التي تسيطر دخول الهواء و خروجه 
3- الفلاتر أو المرشحات Air Filters 
والتي تقوم بتنقية الاوكسجين و الغازات من الشوائب .... وتمتاز بكونها ذات عمر
محدد و يجب تنظيفها بأستمرار 
4- المرطب Humidifier
والذي يعمل على تمكين الطبيب من التحكم برطوبة و حرارة الغازات الداخله الى المريض [/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجزء الثاني ... وهو الأهم .... الجزء الإلكتروني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Electronic Part 
والذي يقوم بعمليات مراقبة ومقارنة مستمرة لأهم
خصائص الهواء الداخل و الخارج عن طريق عملية التنفس الصناعي ( الضغط Pressure 
+ الحجم Volume + معدل الجريان Flow + درجة الحرارة Temperature )
مع القيم المدخلة من قبل الطبيب على الجهاز وذلك من خلال أستخدام متحسسات متخصصة 
Sensors 
لكل نوع من تلك العوامل حيث توجد هناك إشارات أنذار
Alarms 
للتحذير عند و جود أي خلل في المنظومة الألكترونية أو عند وجود تسرب في الدائرة التنفسية 


كما ويتألف هذا الجزء من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1- دائره التوقيت (Timing Unit) 
2-مصدر تجهيز القدرة(Power Supply ) 
3-وحده تنظيم الشهيق و الزفير Regulation Unit
من خلال تحديد نسبة محددة لكل منهما من الوقت الزمني للدورة التنفسية لتتم السيطرة من خلالها على الأنتقال من مرحلة إلى أخرى 
Time Controlled Ventilators.
في بعض الأنواع الأخرى لأجهزة التنفس الصناعي ... تكون عملية السيطرة على كل من الشهيق و الزفير من خلال تحديد ضغط معين للهواء 
Pressure Controlled
يتم عنده الأنتقال بين المرحلتين ... أو قد يحدد حجم معين للهواء 
Volume Controlled
لأجل السيطرة على الدورة التنفسية للمريض 
وفي كل هذه الأنواع تتحول الأشارة إلى أشارة كهربائية ليسهل تحليلها و التعامل معها من قبل وحدة السيطرة في الجهاز[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
منقووووووووووووووووول
[/FONT]


----------



## wadie alaa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد اخى wadie alaa


----------



## احمد الكربلائي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجعل الجنة مثواك


----------



## بوجاسم الطبي (10 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يمناك.. على هالموضوع الرائع


----------



## loveeee83 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا موضوع مفيد جدا ورائع


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## santacrouse (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alaa_husien (4 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا


----------



## هيثم يعقوب (6 يناير 2014)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


----------



## belal-alsharaa (27 أغسطس 2014)

thaaaaaaanx


----------



## dimond ston (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ام عباس العراق (10 مايو 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------

